# [Apr 1, 2012] Squat the Island Work Week (Grand Junction, Colorado)



## redstateradical

Are You Into Permaculture, Hobo Architecture, Primitive Survival, Goat Herding, Squatting, Building Community, Composting Humanure, Hard Work, Living the Pirate Life, Sustainable Living, Growing your Own Food, Environmental Restoration, and other stuff.

We will be coming together to work on the Anarcho-Island Squat for the first week of April, We will see who interested in turning the Island into a long-term farm/squat/no-income housing project. Plan on being self-suffiecent in terms of food and gear. Plan on cool days and cold nights. Bring tools, power sources, building materials, and other supplies needed for starting a farm and building homes. (Working on a comprehensive needs/wants list). Plan on crossing the Colorado River in possibly high water. There is parking near by or at the collective. 

Those interested in showing up ealry and getting some basecamp efforts underway should contact me via email at: [email protected]

Plan on a morning meetings each day to self-organize our efforts. Swilly-kids, drainbows, scum fucks, junkies need not waster their time or ours. 

Lets use the forum on this event to communicate with everyone that is interested. Ill try to answer questions.


----------



## marc

have you looked into getting an inflatable raft for getting people, animals and supplies across the river?


----------



## redstateradical

yes looking for a boat but not 100% needed. I apologize to those with limited mobility this event and squat is not handicapped accessible.


marc said:


> have you looked into getting an inflatable raft for getting people, animals and supplies across the river?


----------



## Kphoenix

that should be plenty of time for me to get out there. I can whip up a pretty decent shack just out of the shit i find in the woods, and farming is a breeze so long as the sun and water are willing. Im gonna bring bee farm supplies btw.


----------



## marc

im waiting on my food stamps right now but once i get them ill start stocking up on seeds for the farm


----------



## Kphoenix

thats a great idea.


----------



## redstateradical

Ill have a gas powered water pump. for irrigation. This is going to be fun. I have lots of tobacco and indian corn seeds. Ill keep an eye open for free livestock in the local papers. Kphoenix...i know there is a bee keepers collective in GJ. any one with a clean record and a weapon should get a hunters safty card a small game license asap in colorado.


----------



## marc

do you need a small game license to hunt birds and squirrels with a pellet gun? I have a high power .22 caliber pellet gun i can get shipped to me once i get there.


----------



## redstateradical

yeah, have it shipped though. a fishing small game and fur-bear and duck and geese is like $100 for a whole year.


----------



## 2Runaways

watch it be a big April fools joke and we all get arrested.


----------



## redstateradical

Not so much. Runaways if you have fended for yourself for a year and your parents are not actively seeking your return to the home (ie called you in) then you are an emancipated minor w/o going to court or anything. it is a state of being like common law marriage.


----------



## zephyr23

i am down keep me posted....if things our going down after may i will be their


----------



## deanmoriarty

ah now i understand.was confused when u sent pm.cannot goto colorado at this time,but this sounds very interseting.i will help spread word,if u want.good luck!


----------



## FLoP

Even if I can't get out there (I'd really like to) I have a bunch of things that I've "acquired" that I could ship that would help. I have a military machete 22" I think. A new east wing axe, telescoping fishing rod. I got some wood carving chisels, some fixed blades, a car battery jump pack, some hand tools......a harpoon thing. If I come I'm going to pack most of that on my motorcycle and bring that too. It's old school with a kick start and handles great in the dirt. I was a mechanic and I've have a few ideas about wind and water power via car alternators that I think would really help.


----------



## FLoP

I got A small flux core welder. I could rig it up with help. It's pretty light. Also if any one is coming through ny/nj/pa I would gladly hand off any of this too you to take.


----------



## Taylor

i'd love to be a part of this..my gf and i are getting a van in 4 days, and i'd love to help..i'd really like to be a big part of it..i'll admit i dont know too much about agriculture, but we're both very willing to learn any and everything..We do drink, but not constantly because it interferes with living my life how i want to..i just don't want to deal with pretentious art/post/punk kids trying to school me because i eat meat or some shit..

thats always been a problem though, i dont want to kick it with the gg-allin wanna be douchebags that think trains are the only subject in the world BUT i also don't like to surround my self with pretentious kids who have already been there and done that and like to act like their shit don't stink because they know how to convert vans to bio-desiel and make things with tofu...in other words "BITCH, I CAN LEARN THAT SHIT TOO, AND I WANT TO!" but if you're so far up on your highhorse you cant reach far enough to lend a helping hand, then youre just the same as the other shitty people in the world.
i try to keep an open mind with an appetite for knowledge, destruction (where it need be applied), and over all i really value good tunes and good times with good people..


----------



## FLoP

I'm down for sharing my knowledge. In person I'm pretty chill. I doubt my girl would come and stay. She'd visit though and she is a farmer.


----------



## neems

how big is the island? what's the tilth like?


----------



## redstateradical

neems said:


> how big is the island? what's the tilth like?


350 acres. I assume the question was title. it is untitled and no governent agency has claimed ownership


----------



## redstateradical

Taylor said:


> i'd love to be a part of this..my gf and i are getting a van in 4 days, and i'd love to help..i'd really like to be a big part of it..i'll admit i dont know too much about agriculture, but we're both very willing to learn any and everything..We do drink, but not constantly because it interferes with living my life how i want to..i just don't want to deal with pretentious art/post/punk kids trying to school me because i eat meat or some shit..
> 
> thats always been a problem though, i dont want to kick it with the gg-allin wanna be douchebags that think trains are the only subject in the world BUT i also don't like to surround my self with pretentious kids who have already been there and done that and like to act like their shit don't stink because they know how to convert vans to bio-desiel and make things with tofu...in other words "BITCH, I CAN LEARN THAT SHIT TOO, AND I WANT TO!" but if you're so far up on your highhorse you cant reach far enough to lend a helping hand, then youre just the same as the other shitty people in the world.
> i try to keep an open mind with an appetite for knowledge, destruction (where it need be applied), and over all i really value good tunes and good times with good people..


 
come see if it will work for you. itll be fun


----------



## dprogram

<---excited about the possibilities!


----------



## JannethintheWind

LOVE GRAND JUNCTION!!
Im interested am handy with needle and thread (first aid) and crafty too


----------



## neems

tilth, refers to soil health*, *in relation to planting/growing crops.
350 acres is big, that's great!


> it is untitled and no government agency has claimed ownership


 good to know...

interested in coming out to help, although april i don't think i'll be around..
but this is definitely an ongoing project..


----------



## zephyr23

flop i would be coming from ny this summer....pm me if you want to talk


----------



## bryanpaul

how about squatters who may already be there?..... you'd probably want to know if anyone is already set up and get an idea of what kind of folks they are.....


----------



## FLoP

That's a good point. I was thinking about cops and river patrol. There is a road right there and a yard so people would know we were there. Anyone live near that area? I could use an address to send equipment to. What kinda crops are you guys thinking about? I have a few seeds laying around.. Haha. And zephyr, I really couldn't tell you where I'll be in the summer. I let you know if I am still around.


----------



## Taylor

sweet..getting my van tomorrow.soo well probably show up..ive got a few ideas for supplies..what about a generator?and i can definitely get my hands on some tools!


----------



## wildwerden

so down for this if someone will teach me how to hop trains first


----------



## FLoP

I started making a luggage rack for my motorcycle to carry the tools I want to bring. That fucker is going on a raft to that island.


----------



## dprogram

neems said:


> tilth, refers to soil health*, *in relation to planting/growing crops.
> 350 acres is big, that's great!
> good to know...
> 
> interested in coming out to help, although april i don't think i'll be around..
> but this is definitely an ongoing project..


I'm speculating here but due to the fact the river surrounds the island the soil should be fine due to the amount of silt deposited. The island itself is probably made mostly of silt.


----------



## FLoP

I don't know about you, but I was thinking tree houses in case of a flood.......and it's a tree house.


----------



## wetcat

I plan on showing up. Maybe even sooner. How would one find this


----------



## Kphoenix

Do you need anyone out there now, cuz im thinkin bout leavin texas and hitching out there if you wanted to set up early.


----------



## Kamera

me and my friend would really like to be apart of this she is originally from grand junction but were both located in california now. i dont have any expirence building a structure but still would like to help with whatever i could and learn the rest. im uber excited at the thought of the whole thing


----------



## Firefly

I'd like to get on this project, but I'm a little slow to fully commit. The last project I was working on ended horribly. It was mainly Ego, and mixed views that caused the entire community to collapse on itself. I would like to avoid as much drama as humanly possible. On a second note, I don't have many resources to bring other than myself and a strong work ethic. I like to see things through and always stay for the long haul. I have experience with raising Goats and Chickens, as well as sprouting(alfalfa, mung beans, clover, etc) and have always been self-sufficient. This project seems like it could be grand, as long as the foundation is set right. I will check in from time to time as often as possible.


----------



## Kamera

im planning my trip out there sometime near the end of the month. where at on the island are we going to meet on the 1st?


----------



## marc

im gonna be heading that way tomorrow or the next day. im in florida right now but i should be there april 1st. anyone whos going wanna PM me their phone numbers so we can meet up? I haven't heard from redstateradical in awhile and he hasnt signed on in almost a month anyone else heard from em?


----------



## ayyyjayyy

This looks awesome!


----------



## wetcat

What's going on with this? I can head north from texas now. Someone please let me know.


----------



## Matt Derrick

well, it says it started april 1st. im assuming it's over by now. can anybody report back as to how it went?


----------



## Kamera

Matt Derrick said:


> well, it says it started april 1st. im assuming it's over by now. can anybody report back as to how it went?


 
i was there for awhile i think there ended up being 5 of us living on the island. it was pretty cool for awhile i helped build a shack that had been started by someone then abandoned. one dude was a real fuckin prick to me so i left the other day. if your going into town just go to the soup kitchen that serves everyday at noon on 1st street and ask around for jacob or fox they'll tell u all u need to know


----------

